# Chuck roast and beef stew



## mdboatbum (Mar 8, 2019)

Got about a 4lb chuck roast on sale so I decided to try Bearcarver’s time and temp to sous vide it. I was going by memory, but I think I got it right, 21 hours at 132° followed by a quick sear in cast iron. 

I even used Lipton beefy onion soup mix to season it.  

The texture was amazing! I had my doubts as to whether 21 hours was really necessary, as I’d done one for far less time with decent results, but I gotta hand it to Old Bear, this was at a whole ‘nother level. Crazy tender but still “steaky”. I only used about a half an envelope of the soup mix as that’s all I had, so it needed a little salt and pepper on the plate, but the beef flavor was really, really good. 

First meal was sliced beef with mashed potatoes and gravy made from the juices in the bag plus a quart of beef stock. I had other plans for the beef so I wanted a lot of gravy. 

Next meal was beef stew for me and stroganoff for the wife, as she’s not a stew fan. For the stew, I sautéed onions and mushrooms til browned, then added a couple tablespoons of tomato paste. Sautéed that til it was good and stuck on the bottom of the pot.  I then used half the leftover gravy and another quart of beef stock to deglaze the pan. Then added baby gold potatoes, one small turnip, olives, garlic, a couple sprigs each of rosemary and thyme, a tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce, a teaspoon of Dijon mustard, a teaspoon of Gravy Master, and about a third of a cup of pearled barley. Then salt and pepper to taste. I’d also added a quarter cup of flour to the stock and shook it up to form a slurry. No need for a roux as this was gonna simmer a couple hours.

After a couple hours of simmering, I added the chuck roast which I’d cut into bite sized pieces, and some frozen peas and carrots. Let that simmer for about 15 minutes to warm the meat and the frozen veggies. It was really good. The stew was just the right consistency, not too thick, just velvety and smooth. The beef was amazing, good sized chunks that were neither tough nor mushy, just tender beefy goodness. Definitely using sous vide beef in stew from now on!

The wife said the stroganoff was good. I sautéed mushrooms and onions, then added sliced beef and gravy, Rosemary, garlic and thyme. Let that simmer a couple minutes, killed the heat, added sour cream and served over noodles. 

Sorry I didn’t take any pics. Just wasn’t thinking about it, but I’ll make a point to take some of the next time I make something interesting.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 8, 2019)

Got me hungry reading it. What else can I say?


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 10, 2019)

MBB, Sounds like some excellent SV right there!


----------

